# +++ مكتبة الفوتو شوب متجدده+++



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس *
*اله واحد امين *​ 

*باذن السيد المسيح ححول انزل هنا مجموعة فرش واكشن وتدريح ومكملات الفوتو شوب *​ 


 Christmas Brushes





​ 
download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/162343635/Christmas_Brushes.rar

++++++++++
*Christmas Brushes*​ 


 

*Download link:*​ 
*LetItBit*​

*++++++*​ 
*الاصدار الاخير من الفوتو شوب*​ 
*Adobe Photoshop CS4 Middle Eastern Version INTERNAL*
*



*​


> http://rapidshare.com/files/170313482/Adobe.Photoshop.CS4.Middle.Eastern.Version.INTERNAL.READ_NFO-NoPE-sykdL-Downtr.part11.rar
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/170313409/Adobe.Photoshop.CS4.Middle.Eastern.Version.INTERNAL.READ_NFO-NoPE-sykdL-Downtr.part10.rar*
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/170313239/Adobe.Photoshop.CS4.Middle.Eastern.Version.INTERNAL.READ_NFO-NoPE-sykdL-Downtr.part09.rar*
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/170313075/Adobe.Photoshop.CS4.Middle.Eastern.Version.INTERNAL.READ_NFO-NoPE-sykdL-Downtr.part08.rar*
> ...


 
*+++++++*​ 
*900 Best Photoshop Action Collection *
*PSC | RS | 40.8 MB*​ 

*



*


> *http://rapidshare.com/files/170476685/1278OSA.rar*​


+++++++​

*PhotoShop Brushes MEGA Collection *​




*PhotoShop Brushes MEGA Collection | 470 abr's | Rs link | 793 Mb*​







> *http://rapidshare.com/files/170389025/MEGA.PS.Brushes.Collection.sh.part01.rar*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*++++++++++*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*220 Amazing Photoshop Layer Styles *




 

*220 Amazing Photoshop Layer Styles | 1xASL | 1.3Mb(rar)*​ 


​


> *download link:*
> 
> http://w18.easy-share.com/1702504023.html
> or:
> http://depositfiles.com/files/qtu5ezzrz​


 




++++++++++++++++

*3000 Photoshop Filtre'leri*​ 






Depositfiles:
*Part 1*
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5649478
*Part 2*
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5649490




++++++++++
​



Training Illustrator CS3 Down And Dirty Tricks








*Kelby Training Illustrator CS3 Down And Dirty Tricks | 505 MB*



Looking for some quick tips and tricks for using Adobe Illustrator to construct stunning, pro-quality vector graphics illustrations? If so…then this is the DVD for you!
Join Corey Barker – NAPP education and curriculum developer, and contributing writer for Layers magazine – for an exploration of the newest features and most powerful tools in Illustrator CS3, and discover techniques for creating vivid, engaging, and imaginative visual effects that will take your art to entirely new levels.
In this DVD, you’ll learn:
How to create realistic “glass buttons” for websites
Tips for creating custom brushes
Step-by-step techniques for creating stunning 3D Effects
How to use (and, get the most out of) a Wacom® Intuos® tablet when using Illustrator
And, much more



*Training Illustrator CS3 Down And Dirty Tricks*

http://rapidshare.com/files/159503987/Adobe_Illustrator_CS3_Down_and_Dirty_Tricks_rBg.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159505238/Adobe_Illustrator_CS3_Down_and_Dirty_Tricks_rBg.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159506413/Adobe_Illustrator_CS3_Down_and_Dirty_Tricks_rBg.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159506771/Adobe_Illustrator_CS3_Down_and_Dirty_Tricks_rBg.part4.rar

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Portable Adobe Photoshop CS 4 for PC [Best Size 50Mb!] *








Download Link #1

Mirror #2​ 
Mirror #3​





+++++++++++++++++++
400 Photoshop Styles for text design








download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/163954005/400_PSP_Styles.rar​ 





++++++++++

The Corel KPT Collection 5-6-7 PLUGINS for Photoshop









Download link:
LetItBit

Downtr Mirror

http://rapidshare.com/files/163211913/KPT-Collection.rar

++++++++++++++

​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (12 ديسمبر 2008)

Rick Kelly's 58 Photoshop Commercial Actions​ 




​ 
*Rick Kelly's 58 Photoshop Commercial Actions | 1.22 Mb*​ 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/160843000/rick.rar*​ 
*http://depositfiles.com/files/v8ebjmrf3*​ 

++++++​ 

*Set Of Photoshop Shapes (Part 4) 640 Shapes*









DOWNLOAD


or
Mirror​ 
​

+++++++++++++++++++​ 
*770** Shapes Photoshop Shapes*


 
*770 Shapes Photoshop Shapes | Rs link | 4840 Kb*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/159532618/770.Shapes.sh.rar*​ 
+++++++++++
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom v2.1.512205​ 





​ 
Download:
( Adobe.Photoshop.Lightroom.v2.1.512205.Incl.Keymaker-EMBRACE ) [ 50.5mb ]
http://rapidshare.com/files/157221157/Adobe.Photoshop.Lightroom.v2.1.512205.Incl.Keymaker-EMBRACE.rar​


+++++++++++++++++++++++++​ 


****** Design PSD*









> ****** Design PSD*





> *14 PSD | 4200*4000 pix | 300 dpi | 172 Mb rar​**Download**(part 1)*
> *Download **(part 2)*
> 
> Downtr Mirror
> ...




+++++++++

*Vizros Plugins 4.1 for Photoshop*








RarPass: DownTR
*DOWNLOAD*
*Vizros Plugins 4.1 for Photoshop*

*++++*​*Fantasy Vector Illustration*





*Fantasy Vector Illustration
*6 EPS Files | 1.5 MB



> Download from *Easy-Share :*
> http://w17.easy-share.com/1702132208.html
> 
> Download from *Letitbit :*
> ...


 
++++++++

860 Shapes para Photoshop









Download | 860 SHAPES (4.28 Mb)

++++++++

​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد مكتبه فوتوشوب رائعه 
ارجو من الاداره التثبيت


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا مكتبة جميلة جدا 
شكرا جزيلا.........................


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رااااااااائع 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على المكتبه الجميله 

وفى انتظار المزيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*kokoman* +++*MovieMaker+++mena magdy said 
*​*
**ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم  ارجوكم صلوى من الى  اجلى*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يا رب اعن ضعبف عبدك​


----------



## israel girl (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا حلو​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك islael girl ربنا يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه *​


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (16 ديسمبر 2008)

رابط برنامج Design PSD لايعمل ولم استطيع تحميله ارجو علمكم بذلك
والرب يحفظكم


----------

